

Casual games make us smarter ? - credo
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/05/casual_games_make_us_smarter.html

======
mikeleeorg
So all that LabPixies' Line Up playing wasn't a waste of time & brain power?
Whew, I is smart now.

While I would wait on seeing this study peer-reviewed before believing it
wholeheartedly, it's a very interesting study. There are lots of puzzles that
purport to improve memory. It's even arguable that Bejeweled can improve
visual pattern recognition.

What I wonder is, how soon after playing a casual game did the researchers
test their subjects? Does this cognitive improvement decrease back to average
levels over time? Can it be sustained with frequent gameplay? And does this
effect occur in people under 50 years of age?

------
mkramlich
Sounds like a subclass of the phenomenon "solving puzzles makes us smarter"
which should have been well known a long time ago.

